# ¿Como instalar Gentoo Linux con una pesima conexion ?

## piraxter

Hola a todos!

Hace ya algunos meses, cuando apenas surgia Gentoo, me dispuse a instalarlo, baje la imagen para construir el kernel y todo bien. El problema vino cuando trate de instalar cosas mas grandes, como el gnome  :Sad: . Mi conexion es pesima, ustedes ya sabran lo abusarores que son los ISPs en Mexico, bueno, sucede que a las 8 horas se desconecta automaticamente mi conexion por modem a 56kbs ( en realidad a 33kbs cuando mucho), por esta razon despues de esas horas y con esa lentitud pues no se logra nada. La instalacion falla y no se como decirle que continue donde se quedo. 

Se me ocurrio lo siguiente:idea:: Bajar todo el arbol de paquetes, poner el mirror en el servidor de internet que tengo, modificar los scripts e instalar.  Las preguntas son  :Question:  : ¿Se puede hacer esto? ¿Hay algun impedimento?, ¿Habra alguna otra opcion para llevar a cabo una instalacion exitosa?.

Lo que deseo para mi sistema ya instalado es lo siguiente:  :Arrow: 

- Las utilerias de desarrollo como gcc, emacs, las qt, las gtk  y demas.

- De escritorio el Gnome y algunos otros manejadores de ventanas. ( desde luego el XFree server)

- Las utilerias que toda distribucion de Linux tiene, como el iptables, servidor de wep ( Apache), mysql, php, etc.

¿Tienen alguna idea de como llevar a cabo esta instalación y que no falle debido a la conexion ? 

¿Qué imagen tengo que bajar?

Gracias a todos y buen dia o noche segun sea.

----------

## ElOrens

Buenas.

Yo con mi modem utilizo emerge -f para bajar los paquetes. Si se corta mando de nuevo la instrucción y wget resume donde se quedó.

Si no pones -f a veces deja de estar bajando mientras compila, y cuando el tiempo sin bajar nada es largo también se corta la conexión (en España).

Posteriormente, le quitas la -f y lo dejas trabajando en la instalación.

Para lo de gnome , simplemente emerge gnome y te instala la xfree y el gnome 2 (no debería darte fallo).

Sobre la instalación a poner: yo diría que con cualquiera podrías hacerlo sin problemas.

Un saludo.

----------

